# Masonic head-count and more.



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Roll Call!

Also, in the PASS forum there is a Masonic Pass, check it out...my cut/paste fxn doesnt cooperate tonight.

Fraternally,
-Stewart


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am not, but I once saw a bumper sticker that said, ask a mason, be a mason

is this true, if so, why and how would/does one... "get in"


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> I am not, but I once saw a bumper sticker that said, ask a mason, be a mason
> 
> is this true, if so, why and how would/does one... "get in"


Just PM one if interested:tu


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> I am not, but I once saw a bumper sticker that said, ask a mason, be a mason
> 
> is this true, if so, why and how would/does one... "get in"


There have been a few threads posted about this as well, which may answer your questions or bring about new ones. Check out the search function, I believe some are lengthy. Or you could just PM one :tu pssst not me but someone else who answered your question. :tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Count me in on the pass. (Assuming an EA soon to be FC counts) But I don't have much to offer 

Also about getting "in". it really takes asking. I asked a friend at work if he knew any and I happened to work with someone who has been involved for many many years.

Dont be afraid to ask!

Here's the pass: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=124402


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> There have been a few threads posted about this as well, which may answer your questions or bring about new ones. Check out the search function, I believe some are lengthy. Or you could just PM one :tu pssst not me but someone else who answered your question. :tu


lengthy indeed, thanks for the tip, it hadn't even occurred to me


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Booker, oh Booker.............


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Checking in :tu


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

The way hes been gettin around lately he might put himself in the box...



BamaDoc77 said:


> Booker, oh Booker.............


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't know - the shipping could hurt! :ss:ss:ss:ss

We have several PM's so far, and a few interested PM's as well.

We will give the list a few days to square out, then start sharing!:cb


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Hopefully he shipped himself in a flat rate box!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Hopefully he shipped himself in a flat rate box!


booker aint flat....:r

was i allowed to post that in this thread as i am not a mason????


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

One more "travelling man" checking in....:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> One more "travelling man" checking in....:tu


Good to have ya brother.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

shaggy said:


> was i allowed to post that in this thread as i am not a mason????


No. Now we have to kill you.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

No but will you teach me the secret hand shake? 

My uncle is a LONG time Mason.:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

RJT said:


> No but will you teach me the secret hand shake?
> 
> My uncle is a LONG time Mason.:tu


2B1ASK1


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> 2B1ASK1


can i just have the hat?
it is the one with the tassel right?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

RJT said:


> No but will you teach me the secret hand shake?
> 
> My uncle is a LONG time Mason.:tu


My Grandad is too. Even lives in a Masonic retirement home now.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> My Grandad is too. Even lives in a Masonic retirement home now.


we take care of our own...........its part of it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

shaggy said:


> can i just have the hat?
> it is the one with the tassel right?


You're thinking of Shriners, which are also masons. But a different group of them.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Advil said:


> You're thinking of Shriners, which are also masons. But a different group of them.


Interesting, My grandfather has been a member of this as long as I can remember. I'll ask him about it.


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

7th Generation Mason here. It's as far back we could find...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Cigar Hound said:


> 7th Generation Mason here. It's as far back we could find...


same here...dont know how far back it goes, but as far as my great grandpa I am sure....


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

I've always been curious about this organization, and I've even gone as far as to do a lot of reading into what its all about. To me it sounds like an amazing thing to be a part of. Unfortunately, I know no local masons to "ask" about it. I would attempt a "cold approach" to a local lodge, but being right around their minimum age requirements and not knowing any members for recommendations, I feel its in my best intrest to wait until I'm a little older and more established in my community. It makes me even more eager to eventually join after seeing how many fellow gorillas are a part of it.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Rahllin said:


> I've always been curious about this organization, and I've even gone as far as to do a lot of reading into what its all about. To me it sounds like an amazing thing to be a part of. Unfortunately, I know no local masons to "ask" about it. I would attempt a "cold approach" to a local lodge, but being right around their minimum age requirements and not knowing any members for recommendations, I feel its in my best intrest to wait until I'm a little older and more established in my community. It makes me even more eager to eventually join after seeing how many fellow gorillas are a part of it.


dont know louisiana's age req, probably 21, but some states are 18....look for a ring and ask away..


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

if you approach a local lodge and introduce yourself im pretty sure you could get one of them to sponsor you, just find out when they have their meetings show up a bit before it starts and just say hey hows it going and tell them what you just posted



Rahllin said:


> I've always been curious about this organization, and I've even gone as far as to do a lot of reading into what its all about. To me it sounds like an amazing thing to be a part of. Unfortunately, I know no local masons to "ask" about it. I would attempt a "cold approach" to a local lodge, but being right around their minimum age requirements and not knowing any members for recommendations, I feel its in my best intrest to wait until I'm a little older and more established in my community. It makes me even more eager to eventually join after seeing how many fellow gorillas are a part of it.


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> dont know louisiana's age req, probably 21, but some states are 18....look for a ring and ask away..


Yeah, the age limit is 21 here, and I'm about to turn 22 in a couple of weeks. Also, in their rules it states that the vote must be unanimous. Despite how much I've looked into it, I've never really looked into all of my dad's friends as being possible members, so I'll probably try to see if he knows anyone because that would help my process along quite a bit. If ya'll don't mind my asking... did any of you try a "cold approach" not knowing anyone? Also, how old were you guys when you joined?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Booker, oh Booker.............


U would not believe what I'm doing as I came across this. of course I'm n. add maurice as well we came through together. CT's4lfe....

Glad2C a thread like this up, this way we can know who our Masonic Brothers r and be able to send other possible men looking to join the order in the right direction. I'm also a royal arch mason 7th degree traveling to become a Knight Templer some day. Shrine is in my future but I chose the hard road4now.

But like every1else has said so for. 2b1ask1, all r welcome but the best will finish. TrvlLghtSqrs....


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Roll Call!
> 
> Also, in the PASS forum there is a Masonic Pass, check it out...my cut/paste fxn doesnt cooperate tonight.
> 
> ...


PM Sent. Hope my question doesn't come across as dumb.



DETROITPHA357 said:


> U would not believe what I'm doing as I came across this. of course I'm n. add maurice as well we came through together. CT's4lfe....
> 
> Glad2C a thread like this up, this way we can know who our Masonic Brothers r and be able to send other possible men looking to join the order in the right direction. I'm also a royal arch mason 7th degree traveling to become a Knight Templer some day. Shrine is in my future but I chose the hard road4now.
> 
> But like every1else has said so for. 2b1ask1, all r welcome but the best will finish. TrvlLghtSqrs....


I've been interested in joining for quite some time now but I had (have) some question which I'm trying to get the answers to because I'm not sure if I would qualify as a candidate in the first place.

BTW, I think this thread was a great idea.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

All questions welcome - all inquiries answered. 

Rahllin - PM incoming


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

No1der said:


> PM Sent. Hope my question doesn't come across as dumb. No question is a dumb question unless your asking me for a cigar cause the answer is always yes!!!
> 
> I've been interested in joining for quite some time now but I had (have) some question which I'm trying to get the answers to because I'm not sure if I would qualify as a candidate in the first place.
> 
> BTW, I think this thread was a great idea.


Pm me or any of the other Brother Masons and im sure your question will be answered.:tu Ask and your shall be told, knock and the door will be opened. Smile and I'll smile back at you


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Got my question answered and I would like to thank you gentlemen very much.

I may very well be looking into this a lot more seriously in the near future. 

Since we're on the subject, is smoking allowed at the lodges? :ss


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

No1der said:


> Got my question answered and I would like to thank you gentlemen very much.
> 
> I may very well be looking into this a lot more seriously in the near future.
> 
> Since we're on the subject, is smoking allowed at the lodges? :ss


some do, some dont....depends on how PC their members are......none in mine, but i was in one about 2 weeks ago that did.....NEVER in the lodge but in the gathering area you could.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Soooo what do Mason's do? I've heard a lot of negative press with regards to "devilish" activities, and have met Mason's along time ago through business activities. I've even heard references to protecting the holy grail, but I think that's in reference to Knight's Templar.

But seriously..... What is it all about?......


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Cadillac said:


> Soooo what do Mason's do? I've heard a lot of negative press with regards to "devilish" activities, and have met Mason's along time ago through business activities. I've even heard references to protecting the holy grail, but I think that's in reference to Knight's Templar.
> 
> But seriously..... What is it all about?......


I've learned quite a bit from their main website: http://freemasonry.org/

Also, of course... wiki knows everything: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

PM Booker (Detriot.....) he knows all!:ss


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

My business partner is in the middle of getting voted on for membership. His father is a mason, he did the scottish rite too. 

From what I understand you have to make Master Mason within 3 yrs, but beyond that it's up to you how far you take it. 

I'll be PMing some of you as I have long been interested in this.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> PM Booker (Detriot.....) he knows all!:ss


Naw Im just into history. I love the order & what it Rep's... Now let me check my pm's i c i have a few.


Rahllin said:


> I've learned quite a bit from their main website: http://freemasonry.org/
> 
> Also, of course... wiki knows everything: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry


:tu


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Will see if we get anyone else and then will send PM to start the pass. Do we know of anyone going through the process?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> *Do we know of anyone going through the process*?


Remember for some lodges that is a very personnel thing/process that cant be talked about. U might not get alot of hits on that question. Maybe a pm but not a open answer.:2

How many people are u look for to start this. IM sure we will have more to join,

PS: theres some thats not in this country thats on the board how will we serve them?


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I thought you guys were supposed to be more discreet about this sort of stuff  :tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

M1903A1 said:


> One more "travelling man" checking in....:tu


I once heard a man while I was at my old garage job use this phrase. I paid little attention until I heard it yet again; this time from a different man, however, both times spoken to the same co-worker of mine. He was a free-mason, and never said much... but since then I've always been interested. Thought I'd share and if anyone would like, shoot me a PM.

:tu


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Someone talkin' 'bout Freemasonry?


How olds ya Granny


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Joey Link said:


> I thought you guys were supposed to be more discreet about this sort of stuff  :tu


Not at all. Freemasonry is not, as often stated, a secret society... more like a society with secrets. :tu


----------



## Kngof9ex (May 24, 2007)

555



DownUnder LLG said:


> Someone talkin' 'bout Freemasonry?
> 
> How olds ya Granny


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Kngof9ex said:


> 555


869


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Master Mason - NY Lodge 138 member checking in.



If I can only be half the Mason my father and grandfather were.


----------



## scoot (May 26, 2007)

DownUnder LLG said:


> Not at all. Freemasonry is not, as often stated, a secret society... more like a society with secrets. :tu


It is as far as the Catholic church is concerned. :hn


----------



## Cadilon (May 1, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Roll Call!
> 
> Also, in the PASS forum there is a Masonic Pass, check it out...my cut/paste fxn doesnt cooperate tonight.
> 
> ...


Another brother checking in here! Tyler, Plymouth-Kilwinning 149, Indiana.


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow cool stuff! Anyone know local lodges in the bay area? Interested looking into this


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Another travelling man checking in.


----------



## planecrazy69 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yet another brother checking in here! Eric, Fraternal #37 McDonough, Georgia also member YAARAB Shrine, Atlanta GA


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Passed by the local lodge today and thought about this thread... :tu

SPOOKY! (CS entering my daily thoughts, haha.)

Anyway, about the falsehood of the Masonic Society being of a religious nature... The lodge is entitled, "The Masonic Temple." Could labels such as these cause myths such as said to be sprung about?! For me, "temple" sounds like a term I would place upon a religious building.

Just asking away!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*PM's sent please reply ASAP Thxs Brothers:tu*


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *PM's sent please reply ASAP Thxs Brothers:tu*


I didnt get one....when r we gonna do this pass???/


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Relax Bama - we haven't started just yet :ss

It will be my 1st pass, so I am having Booker help me with some particulars...Look for the pass to start this coming week. PM will be sent to all that have sent their information and rules will be posted here and in the Cigar pass section...

...now, where did I put that dang rule book...?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Conch Republican said:


> ...now, where did I put that dang rule book...?


its under the hat with the tassle.....or maybe in the glove box of the little car...:ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *PM's sent please reply ASAP Thxs Brothers:tu*


done and done


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> its under the hat with the tassle.....or maybe in the glove box of the little car...:ss


We have a easedropper in the mist:gn:gn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Shaggy - I am going to make sure you have one of those hats!:ss


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi
An Norwegian brother checking in here

http://www.frimurer.no/engelsk.htm


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Illustrated Man said:


> Hi
> An Norwegian brother checking in here
> 
> http://www.frimurer.no/engelsk.htm


Welcome to the thread Brother:tu
I've never met a bro from Norwegian, not sure if I'll have any training that way anytime soon D) but I hope to get the chance to meet ya1day:tu
Pm sent.

PS: U just gave me an Ideal!
Im going to past my Grand Lodge Pic here, maybe everyone can do that as well so we can see a pic of you Grand Lodge.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Illustrated Man said:


> Hi
> An Norwegian brother checking in here
> 
> http://www.frimurer.no/engelsk.htm


Thxs4the Ideal here's a link of my Grand Lodge:

http://www.miphgl.org/


----------



## Illustrated Man (Jan 14, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Welcome to the thread Brother:tu
> I've never met a bro from Norwegian, not sure if I'll have any training that way anytime soon D) but I hope to get the chance to meet ya1day:tu
> Pm sent.
> 
> ...


Pm sent??? I havent got any pm..... Would be fun to meet some day...always nice to meet a brother...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Illustrated Man said:


> Pm sent??? I havent got any pm..... Would be fun to meet some day...always nice to meet a brother...


Now were rolling.....


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

I have been interested in becoming a Mason. How does one go about it?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokinpoke said:


> I have been interested in becoming a Mason. How does one go about it?


Do this 1st. Look up (google) "your state" grand lodge of free mason. From there you will come up with the Grand Lodge of you state. U will also see F&AM which most of us here are u will also see AF&AM u'll learn about them but not that much of a difference. Read about Masons and see what they do and see if that what you looking for. 
Give me a call.
PM sent.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Booker


----------



## Rhody738 (Aug 20, 2007)

A Floridian Mason checking in. Glad to see there are so many of us around here!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Rhody - thanks for checking in - PM Sent


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Well sorry to whore up your thread with my BS, but BamaDoc had asked me about my trying to contact the CA lodge, the head lodge or whatever and got no response. Well I contacted the local lodge master today via this website:

http://www.calodges.org/no479/

I hope that he gives me a call or e-mail back. I've been trying to become a Mason like 4 years and something always ends up not working out. Usually communication, sometimes on my part and others on the lodge. We will see. :tu


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Pa Brother checking in here

Very cool to see so many brothers out who also enjoy a good smoke.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Rhody738 said:


> A Floridian Mason checking in. Glad to see there are so many of us around here!


Glad to meet ya. pm sent:tu



Darrell said:


> Well sorry to whore up your thread with my BS, but BamaDoc had asked me about my trying to contact the CA lodge, the head lodge or whatever and got no response. Well I contacted the local lodge master today via this website:
> 
> http://www.calodges.org/no479/
> 
> I hope that he gives me a call or e-mail back. I've been trying to become a Mason like 4 years and something always ends up not working out. Usually communication, sometimes on my part and others on the lodge. We will see. :tu


D Man give me a call if u dont hear from them and ill make that call4u:tu



Ace$nyper said:


> Pa Brother checking in here
> 
> Very cool to see so many brothers out who also enjoy a good smoke.


Hey nice to see another brother on the board. what lodge r u with pm sent


----------



## Mauirce (Jul 11, 2006)

:cb

I'm In!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah - we know - you are already on the list, since you don't read PM's :tu:ss:ss:tu:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mauirce said:


> :cb
> 
> I'm In!


u better b



Conch Republican said:


> Yeah - we know - you are already on the list, since you don't read PM's :tu:ss:ss:tu:cb


:r


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

guys;
The pass has started! Please reference the Cigar pass section of the board.

Fraternally;

Conch


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

1 more checking in....name's Cautious.


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

Acanthus 632 in Des Moines, Des Moines Consistory, and Za-Ga-Zig Shrine. Coming up on 25 years.:tu
:tu


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow. Just seeing this.

Alpine Tilden Tenakill No. 77 F&AM, Tenafly NJ
AASR Northern Valley NJ, Northern Jurisdiction


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello from a travling man and member of Tippecanoe 492 in Lafayette IN!


Molar/Jason


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

Humble #979, AF&AM
Humble, TX


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Great to see you all Brothers.


Bellville Lodge #376
AASR Valley of Columbus


Checking in.


----------



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't think I ever posted in this thread... 

Chamblee-Sardis #444 F&AM
Camblee, Ga.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you guys cast ya vote on this: (or give suggestions)

*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1868346&postcount=29*

Bro. William Booker-Riggs
Mt. Pavan Lodge #2 Senior Deacon
F&AM Prince Hall Aff. (PHA)
Detroit, Michigan

Royal Arch Mason 9th degree
Detroit Chapter #1

Good to meet my fellow brothers, I hope your travels are great and if ya ever need anything from me please hit me up. PM me for the cell.


----------



## tundra06 (May 16, 2008)

Brother Thurston E. Lee
East End Lodge #209 F&AM Prince Hall Affilliated
Baton Rouge, Louisiana
Raised November 20, 1993

May peace be realized in the houses of all my brethren.


----------



## jpspeedwagon (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice to see so many brothers on Club Stogie. I am a member of William McKinley Lodge #431 and AASR Valley of Canton. Feel free to PM me if any of you are in the Canton area and would like to get together for a smoke.


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice to see so many brothers on here! Michigan Master Mason - Bethel Lodge #358 - now living in New York --checking in from Iraq!

Here's the link to my Grand Lodge
http://gl-mi.org/:ss



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs4the Ideal here's a link of my Grand Lodge:
> 
> http://www.miphgl.org/


----------



## KDKLOSS (Dec 25, 2008)

SFC Jeff said:


> Nice to see so many brothers on here! Michigan Master Mason - Bethel Lodge #358 - now living in New York --checking in from Iraq!
> 
> Here's the link to my Grand Lodge
> http://gl-mi.org/:ss


I too am checking in from Iraq.
New Jersey Master Mason here. 
Currently working my way to the East. 
JD of Laurel #237, Laurel Springs NJ


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

Brother Landon Leaver checking in.
Pennsylvania Master Mason
Warren Lodge #310
Collegeville, PA

It is great to see so many brothers on here!!


----------



## rab1957 (Aug 11, 2008)

Olive Branch Lodge, Leesburg, VA


----------



## CigarDetective (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm doing my initiation this Thursday, wish me luck!:wink:


----------



## padron13 (Nov 26, 2009)

New guy to puff, MM Doric lodge #342 Grand Rapids Mi. Glad to see so many Brothers here!


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

padron13 said:


> New guy to puff, MM Doric lodge #342 Grand Rapids Mi. Glad to see so many Brothers here!


Welcome padron13! Also, thanks for finding this thread. I've been wondering how many others of us were here, but never thought to start and/or search a thread on it. Let's get a role call gong again and see how many there are. And, if anyone has questions about membership, reply here and we'll get you directed to the right spot.

I'm a MM at Plano Lodge #768, Plano, TX.

Plano Lodge #768 - Ancient Free and Accepted Masons » Home
North Texas Masonic Historical Museum and Library » Morals & Dogma Study Club
Texas Young Masons

Eric


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I just got passed to FC last week
Woodland Heights No. 345
Richmond VA

I will be looking for a lodge near Gulf Breeze FL (cuz thats where I'm moving to)


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Fraternal Greetings from Union Lodge No. 19 F&AM, North Brunswick, NJ where I currently serve as Senior Deacon. I'm also a NJ Lecturer for the Master Mason degree.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

do any of you brothers get out and visit other lodges?


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> do any of you brothers get out and visit other lodges?


I try to... I've sat in open lodge in 2 other states and I'm chomping at the bit to visit a lodge in PA. I travel pretty frequently in Jersey though.

I'm also a member of the Canadian Charge team and I had the honor of performing it in Staten Island with dispensation from the Grand Lodge of NY. That was a great evening.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'm a member of the Knights and working on my imitation as a apprentice Mason. Two great organizations that will forever take care of other human beings.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

well, I finally did it, I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason last thursday night....what a ride that was


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

BigBuddha76 said:


> well, I finally did it, I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason last thursday night....what a ride that was


Congrats on the sublime degree, Brother!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

guitar7272 said:


> Congrats on the sublime degree, Brother!


thank you, I still havent had the chance to smoke a celebratory cigar...I'm thinking a Cain or one of my Reserva Del Presidentes...


----------

